# Best Bluetooth mouse for Macbook



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I just got a wireless BT MM from the Apple Online Store which seems to be defective. It jumped all over the place, even with new 2650mAh batteries and a plain white piece of paper. I just got off the phone with Apple and they're sending me prepaid shipping labels for my return and refund. 

What is the best alternative out there for the MB/MBP?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Logitech V270 hands down, accurate optics, good compromise of size to comfort, and excellent battery life. I mean I'm still on my original set of rechargables after 4 months of regular use with no recharging at all excellent battery life. Most retailers sell a greyish black version which matches PC laptops except London Drugs which sells a silver version which matches my MBP. I got mine off eBay for $40 I think (plus shipping?).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd tend to agree tho I like MS better personally.

That said tho you may be getting a lot of BT interference which would affect all mice.

My MS will do that from time to time and I know we have BT interference issues in the house.

One reason I prefer RF units.
The RF Explorer never gets jumpy.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I totally agree dona83 and the V270. I have one myself. Excellent battery life. I use it with my MacBook all the time to save my precious white surface.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

V270s are awesome. I third the recommendation for that mouse.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

V270 is the best mouse I've owned. Period. I got one for my Macbook Pro, and got another one for my PC as well. It's even great for gaming too. But before you run out and get one, you might want to look at the V470:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/3287&cl=ca,en


----------



## merlezllama (Nov 21, 2005)

I have two of these: Targus | AMB03US – Targus Rechargeable Bluetooth® Laser Mouse

From Targus, I like the fact that it charges over a standard USB mini cable that is included (and still use it while it charges) and you can switch between 800dpi and 1600dpi with the click of the button.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I've got a BT MM for my MacBook, and I just bought a refurbished V270 from Canada Computers for $20 for the iMac.

I love the look and the scroll nub on the MM, but the right button is a pain.

The V270 is nice, got the silver one which looks great, and will look better next to one of the new keyboards. It's comfortable and has a nice scroll wheel, although horizontal scrolling is conspicuous in its absence. One problem is that it drops the connection regularly. It will stop responding for about 5 seconds, then "Connection Lost" will pop up on the screen and then it is fine. I would guess that I got a faulty unit? I'll have to try swapping it at CC.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. Where is the best place to go about getting a V270? London Drugs it seems? I want to buy one here just incase I need to return it.


----------

